# Smoked / Dried Tomato's w/qview



## fourthwind (Sep 11, 2009)

I have an over abundance of sugar snack aka cherry Tomato's.  I picked about 150 today off one plant and hardly made a dent.  Wife suggested I try doing "sun dried" tomato's.  Of course my mind wandered, and I figured I would give this a try.  I washed and sliced them in half, and put them sliced side down on the racks of my MES.  I have the temp settled in at 141 degrees, and put in a handfull of Alder to just kiss them with some smoke.  I will update Qview when I take them out.  I expect 16 to 24 hours or more in the MES.


----------



## meatball (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, I'll be those are going to be good! I can't wait to see the finished tomatoes.


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking good.I do some every year for trailmix.I havent smoked them yet,but do add salt,pepper,oregano and tyme.

In the post i made in dehydrating section- they always take 48 hours at 115 degree.

Will check out the finale....


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 11, 2009)

I got the temp and timing off some article on the net..  I expect they will take longer than they say it will, but we shall see!  I think these are going to go great in my pasta dishes.


----------



## alx (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds right from my guesstimate....Almost 30 degree hotter then i have done- should really speed it up.I have stored them 2 years completely dried and vac-u-sealed.Looks awesome.....


----------



## fire it up (Sep 11, 2009)

48 hours, wow what a drying time, not surprised though considering the amount of liquid inside.
Love cherry toms, such a great and delicious snack.
Beautiful color on them, nothing better than that beautiful red delicious tomato.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 11, 2009)

You are off to a good start, keep the qview coming...


----------



## alx (Sep 12, 2009)

JIM.That was in my set and forget dehydrator.Should go much quicker at Fourthwinds 140 degree.....


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 12, 2009)

No qview updates.  just got home from date night with the wife, and took a peek.  Were at about 10 hours into the process, and it looks like about 50% of the fluids have dissapeared.  Another factor we didn't account for was the Humidity.  It is typically very dry here at 6k feet.  Humidity is typicaly around 10 to 15%.  It will likely help in the evaporation process.

I will update pics here in the morning.  Way past this mans bedtime...


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok so we are done at 16 hours.  Likely could have pulled at 15.  Next step will be adding them to a pasta dish.  I am planning on doing a pasta alfredo with my pork shoulder I am doing on Sunday.  I will report how they incorperate after that dinner.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 12, 2009)

looking great, 4w - 

i also cut mine in half and then sprinkle them with kosher or sea salt, then dehydrate. i might try leaving them whole next time and also might try kissing them with just a hint of smoke.

when done, i pack them in jars with extra virgin olive oil - they last almost forever.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like they came out great...


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are some good looking maters. Gonna have to get crackin before the garden dies out


----------



## alx (Sep 12, 2009)

Great job.Thanks for posting times and temps..

6,000 feet...WOW


----------



## meatball (Sep 12, 2009)

Well done! Those look great!


----------



## erain (Sep 12, 2009)

looks great 4wind!!! am hoping you post your pasta dish and share how that turned out as well. sounds great and mebe have to try something like that with some maters i have in the garden right now. thanks for sharing man


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 12, 2009)

My plan is to incorperate them into a home made alfredo sauce with Broccoli. I will post the recipe along with a table view tomorrow evening.  I am looking forward to tomorrow nights family supper.  Fresh corn, Anaheim ABT's, Fettuchini Alfredo with the dried tomato's, and pulled pork.  After looking at my line up, I may be in a food coma.  Post may be later than expected LOL


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok so this experiment is a WINNER!! DING! DING! DING!! Love it when a plan comes together. ABT's never made it off the patio. NEver even had the chance to get to my camera before they were devored by guests and wife. Pulled an injected and rubbed Pork shoulder out of the MES and pulled it.







Started the "Almarko" sauce. recipe is as follows

1/2 cup real salted butter (1/4 lb stick)
2 to 3 cloves garlic
2 cups (16 ounces) heavy cream
1/4 Tsp White pepper
1/2 cup shredded Parmisian cheese
3/4 cup mozzerella
splash white wine
1/4 cup crumbled Broccoli ends
1/2 cup dried tomato's

Melt butter without browning, and add garlic and tomato's. I use a press for the garlic, but minced will work as well. Sautee on med heat until the garlic becomes aeromatic, but not brown. Add Cream, wine, pepper and shredded parm. Bring to simmer and cook for 6 to 8 minutes. Add Mozzerella and bring to simmer, and stir until smooth. Use fresh pasta with this. It's well worth the expense for the flavor. Usually a package of fettuchini is about 3 bucks and will feed 4 easily. Cook pasta. Sprinkle Broccoli on to pasta right before serving. Serve sauce seperately.  This picture was just before I added the Heavy cream







Plated meal... The tomato's gave the dish wonderful sweet bits and texture that was awesome. I highly recommend doing it.


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice, I bet that pasta was good.


----------

